# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Slokdarm onsteking

## tarali

Hallo iedereen

Ik heb een gastroscopie laten doen, en ze hebben enkele zweertjes gevonden en ontsteking van de slokdarm/maag

Is hier soms iemand die hetzelfde ooit gehad heeft en me er meer kan over vertellen

Alvast bedankt

groetjes

tarali  :Smile:

----------


## Mieps

hi Tarali, ik heb ook een ontsteking van de maag en slokdarm gehad (had ook een gastroscopie gehad, in augustus) Ik heb toen andere maagzuurremmers gekregen (pantoprazol) en nu gaat het een stuk beter met me. Ik ben nu al zo goed als verlost van dat opgeblazen gevoel en pijn in de maag/buik.
Ik gebruikte al plm. 20 jaar maagzuurremmers, maar die konden het niet meer aan of misschien raakte ik er aan gewend, ik weet het niet, maar nu gaat het gelukkig beter. heb jij ook maagzuurremmers?
Groetjes, Tjitske

----------


## sietske763

mijn man had ook zweertjes in de slokdarm,
kreeg ook pantazol, na een herhaal scopie waren de zweertjes littekentjes geworden.

----------


## tarali

Bedankt voor jullie reacties Sietske en Mieps, ik maakte me ongerust, ik neem Pantomed al 14 dagen, maar moet het 2 maanden blijven nemen , hopelijk is het dan over, ik heb geen pijn aan mijn maag wel een druk precies of er iets opligt, wat ik wel heb dat is als ik ga liggen, dat ik moet hoesten, het zou het maagzuur zijn dat in mijn ademhalingswegen komt, ik heb de laatste tijd geen oprispingen meer, maar die hoest blijft wel, maar is niet storend

Nog een fijne avond

groetjes  :Smile:

----------


## Mieps

> Bedankt voor jullie reacties Sietske en Mieps, ik maakte me ongerust, ik neem Pantomed al 14 dagen, maar moet het 2 maanden blijven nemen , hopelijk is het dan over, ik heb geen pijn aan mijn maag wel een druk precies of er iets opligt, wat ik wel heb dat is als ik ga liggen, dat ik moet hoesten, het zou het maagzuur zijn dat in mijn ademhalingswegen komt, ik heb de laatste tijd geen oprispingen meer, maar die hoest blijft wel, maar is niet storend
> 
> Nog een fijne avond
> 
> groetjes


OK, fijn dat het beter gaat. Ik had al na een week dat het een stuk beter ging, want we waren direct na de uitslag op vakantie gegaan. maar in de vakantie ben ik weer begonnen met koffiedrinken en dat ging ook goed! Voordat ik die nieuwe medicijnen had gekregen, heb ik wel 5 weken geen koffie kunnen drinken!
gr. Mieps

----------


## vrijejongen

Heb al lang een overproductie van maagzuur.
De bekleding van de slokdarm is daardoor ernstig beschadigd.
Gebruik al langer dan 30 jaar maagzuurremmers. Diverse onderzoeken gehad waarin geconstateerd dat de slokdarmklep niet meer sluit.Als voorlaatste zantac en de laatste jaren pantoprazeol 40 mg 1 x daags.
Geen klachten meer (maagzuur). Wel uitkijken om voor het slapen gaan nog wat te eten. Dan stroomt het maagzuur terug door de defecte slokdarmklep in mijn keel.

----------


## tarali

@ vrijejongen

De slokdarmklep is ook de oorzaak bij mij, die sluit niet goed na het eten, daarom dat ik Pantomed neem, nu nog 1 maand en dan mag ik stoppen maar ik hoest alleen als ik ga liggen of bv. lachen dat wekt het hoesten op, ik had ook maagzweertjes en ontsteking van de slokdarm ben verleden week terug naar een specialist geweest voor een gastroscopie en die zei dat er niks meer te zien was dus daar ben ik vanaf alleen ja ik denk dat ik zonder die Pantomed weer meer ga hoesten, maagpijn had ik ook dat is ook weg, gelukkig maar

----------


## Mieps

> @ vrijejongen
> 
> De slokdarmklep is ook de oorzaak bij mij, die sluit niet goed na het eten, daarom dat ik Pantomed neem, nu nog 1 maand en dan mag ik stoppen maar ik hoest alleen als ik ga liggen of bv. lachen dat wekt het hoesten op, ik had ook maagzweertjes en ontsteking van de slokdarm ben verleden week terug naar een specialist geweest voor een gastroscopie en die zei dat er niks meer te zien was dus daar ben ik vanaf alleen ja ik denk dat ik zonder die Pantomed weer meer ga hoesten, maagpijn had ik ook dat is ook weg, gelukkig maar


Ja, ik heb ook een scheurtje in het middenrif, waardoor het maagzuur terug loopt in de slokdarm. maar door de pantaprazol heb ik minder maagzuur, dus ook minder last van dat teruglopen. Ik voel me een stuk beter nu. Je zou ook een operatie kunnen krijgen, als het scheurtje groter zou worden, maar daar begint men niet zo snel aan, omdat dat weer andere bijwerkingen kan geven volgens de internist. Alleen als het met medicatie niet te verhelpen is, dan wordt een operatie overwogen.

----------


## tarali

Mieps ik heb geen zure oprispingen meer, alleen hoesten.... denk dat ik van die medicatie nog zo snel niet vanaf zal zijn, ben al blij dat de zweertjes en de ontsteking verdwenen zijn

bij deze wens ik je een fijne Kerst spijtg zonder sneeuw  :Frown:

----------


## Mieps

> Mieps ik heb geen zure oprispingen meer, alleen hoesten.... denk dat ik van die medicatie nog zo snel niet vanaf zal zijn, ben al blij dat de zweertjes en de ontsteking verdwenen zijn
> 
> bij deze wens ik je een fijne Kerst spijtg zonder sneeuw


Dank je wel! Jij ook een hele fijne kerst en een gezond Nieuwjaar! En ik moet ook gewoon die zuurremmers blijven gebruiken, kan er nooit meer vanaf denk ik, :Smile:

----------

